# Horny



## beatrizg

Hola de nuevo! 

La frase que me ocupa ahora es la siguiente:
"You won’t see a thing, but  women spot a horny guy from miles away"
Lo dice un loco en la calle. 

Mis dudas son semejantes a las de mi pregunta anterior. 
Si uso cachondo, se entendera como horny tanto en Espa•a como en latinoamerica?
Hay otras sugerencias?

Gracias por la colaboracion!


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Pues sí horny aplica a cachondo, caliente o excitado


----------



## lizy

En España también se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

lizy said:
			
		

> En España también se entiende perfectamente.


 
Es gracioso como palabras como esas sí tenemos en común...


----------



## beatrizg

Pichi, Lizy, Asi lo dejare. Gracias por la ayuda y la velocidad!


----------



## lauranazario

Hmmmmm... en Puerto Rico utilizamos una palabra que es bastante grosera... decimos que Juan está _bellaco_. 

Aunque "horny" no es vulgar sino coloquial, no atino a dar con una palabra que sea menos vulgar/grosera en nuestro uso común. De hecho, nuestra palabra tiene una entrada por separado en el Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary (bajo "horny".)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lizy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm... en Puerto Rico utilizamos una palabra que es bastante grosera... decimos que Juan está _bellaco_.


 
¡Qué curioso, Laura! Yo había oído decir en Andalucía que alguien está *verraco* (que en teoría significa "cerdo padre"), pero *bellaco* sólo lo he oído y leído con el sentido de "pícaro, astuto, malo, ruin, etc." Esto me hace sospechar, porque las dos palabras suenan sospechosamente parecidas.


----------



## beatrizg

Pues Laura y Lizy, Aqui hay mucha variedad! 
En Colombia horny se dice arrecho (!). Cuando decimos que una persona esta verraca, significa, furiosa. Bellaco tiene el mismo sentido que tiene en Espa•a. 
Pero hemos oido la expresion cachondo. 
Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Graziella

Hola Beatriz,
"cachondo" también quiere decir gracioso, y se lo usa más en ese sentido aquí.
En el lenguaje vulgar aquí se dice "caliente".


----------



## alcarma~~

yo también uso la palabra "cachondo/a" como sinónimo de gracioso, chistoso, etc. aunque supongo que hay diferencia entre _ser un/a cachond@_  y _estar cahond@_ . digo yo...jajaja


----------



## Otarrago

En México se entiende cachondo, pero se usa mas caliente como lo describes. Si uno dice que una chica está cachonda, se refiere a que está "muy buena", o sea que tiene muy buenos atributos físicos.


----------



## Faith

Aquí si se dice que alguien está cachondo es que está caliente, pero si alguien es cachondo es que es muy gracioso jejejeje


----------



## vic_us

Graziella said:
			
		

> Hola Beatriz,
> "cachondo" también quiere decir gracioso, y se lo usa más en ese sentido aquí.
> En el lenguaje vulgar aquí se dice "caliente".



Es interesante que en Argentina el adjetivo _caliente _ se usa para alguien excitado sexualmente pero también para alguien que está muy enojado. Por ejemplo, "Sos un calentón de mierda" o "calentitos los panchos". También se refiere a la acción de preocuparse. Ej: "Non calentarum largum vivirum".


----------



## Joe Tamargo

Hello, friends

I was wondering how you say _horny_ (in the sexual sense) in Spanish. I looked in a dictionary and found that _to be horny_ is *estar caliente*.  I also asked a Puerto Rican who told me the word for _horny_ was *bellaco*.  A Dominican understood it in that sense right away. (The dictionary definition of *bellaco* is _knave_ or _knavish_.)

Can anybody shed any light on this?


----------



## te gato

Joe Tamargo said:
			
		

> Hello, friends
> 
> I was wondering how you say _horny_ (in the sexual sense) in Spanish. I looked in a dictionary and found that _to be horny_ is *estar caliente*. I also asked a Puerto Rican who told me the word for _horny_ was *bellaco*. A Dominican understood it in that sense right away. (The dictionary definition of *bellaco* is _knave_ or _knavish_.)
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on this?


Horny--"CACHONDO"
Let me know if I am wrong
karen


----------



## belén

In Spain you say "estar caliente" or "estar cachondo"
You can also say "estar excitado" - that would be the most formal.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## alc112

When I enter in english chat rooms i see horny in nicknames. I always think that the meaning in Argentinian spanish is "cuernudo/a"


----------



## vic_us

alc112 said:
			
		

> When I enter in english chat rooms i see horny in nicknames. I always think that the meaning in Argentinian spanish is "cuernudo/a"



Bueno, de alguna manera las dos palabras están conectadas. Si tu esposa o novia está _horny _y se acuesta con otro tipo, entonces te convertís en un _cornudo_. Pero para que te metan los _cuernos_, tu esposa o novia primero tiene que estar _horny_. ¡Son las cosas de la vida!


----------



## cuchuflete

Joe Tamargo said:
			
		

> Hello, friends
> 
> I was wondering how you say _horny_ (in the sexual sense) in Spanish. I looked in a dictionary and found that _to be horny_ is *estar caliente*.  I also asked a Puerto Rican who told me the word for _horny_ was *bellaco*.  A Dominican understood it in that sense right away. (The dictionary definition of *bellaco* is _knave_ or _knavish_.)
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on this?



Hi Joe,
As the instructions for this forum say, you should try looking up the word in the WordReference dictionary and it the Search function before asking.  There have been two or more recent threads on this topic.  Here's one from last week:   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14427

I hope it addresses your question adequately,

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lauranazario

Joe Tamargo said:
			
		

> I also asked a Puerto Rican who told me the word for _horny_ was *bellaco*.  A Dominican understood it in that sense right away. (The dictionary definition of *bellaco* is _knave_ or _knavish_.)
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on this?



Yes, Joe... I can definitely shed some light. I mentioned (in Spanish) on a previous post that the word *bellaco* DOES mean horny in Puerto Rico... and that particular fact and meaning has been included as a separate entry in the Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary (first edition) under Horny: 5. (Puerto Rico) bellaco (lecherous; lascivious).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alcarma~~

Joe Tamargo said:
			
		

> I was wondering how you say _horny_ (in the sexual sense) in Spanish. I looked in a dictionary and found that _to be horny_ is *estar caliente*.  I also asked a Puerto Rican who told me the word for _horny_ was *bellaco*.  A Dominican understood it in that sense right away. (The dictionary definition of *bellaco* is _knave_ or _knavish_.)


 yo aquí en españa he oído incluso "berraco" con significado de "horny", pero bellaco nunca... hay una frase que se suele oir bastante     "mientes como un bellaco" o "mientes más que hablas"


----------



## Zephyrus

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> La frase que me ocupa ahora es la siguiente:
> "You won’t see a thing, but  women spot a horny guy from miles away"
> Lo dice un loco en la calle.
> 
> Mis dudas son semejantes a las de mi pregunta anterior.
> Si uso cachondo, se entendera como horny tanto en Espa•a como en latinoamerica?
> Hay otras sugerencias?
> 
> Gracias por la colaboracion!



Aquí en Perú, no usamos la palabra cachondo. Usamos más "estar exitado/a" que es neutro, o algo más vulgar "estar arrecho/a". Esto encontré en un glosario de jergas peruanas:

arrecho (adj.) excitado sexualmente (verbo: arrechar, arrecharse). Esos hombres se arrechan viendo películas porno.

Creo que todo depende del destino de tu traduccion, osea a que pais va dirigido. Espero haberte ayudado un poquito


----------



## Artrella

En Argentina    caliente, calentón. _ Este tipo está caliente conmigo_.  meaning = lustful


----------



## Isolde

Furthermore.............."bellaco" en el Perú es también "tonto".....

"Ni le preguntes a ese, porque tiene una cara de bellaco!..."

Supongo que es jerga peruana!


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

Joe,

I think it's very clear by now, mostly, if you go to Spain, where Spanish comes from, you should say "cachondo". If you're talking about a female, you say "cachonda" with the "a" at the end. Remember in Spanish we distinguish the genders at everything.
Just So that you know: if you come to Chile, you should say "caliente" (both for male and female).
Saludos.


----------



## Fibonacci

En conclusión: no hay un solo término con el que se pueda traducir "horny" al español de modo que se entienda en todo el mundo hispanohablante... salvo el técnico _sexualmente excitado_/_a_.
_Arrecho_/_a_, sin embargo, se entiende en Ecuador, Méjico, El Salvador, Colombia, República Dominicana, Perú, Paraguay, y Bolivia, a diferencia de _cachondo_/_a_, que se entiende en muchos menos lugares (aunque no sé en cuáles).


----------



## danielfranco

And now, for something completely different:
En la ciudad de México (donde crecí) nunca había escuchado "cachondo". Sin embargo, decíamos que "traiba [traía] jaria". "Está jarioso(a)". Supuestamente, así describían a los animales en celo...
Lo de "cachondo" no lo aprendí hasta conocer personas del norte de México acá en EE. UU.
Saludotes jariosos.
Dan F


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Estar queso / arrecho


----------



## stuckinsideacloud

Ok, this is a REALLLLY awkward question... por eso lo siento jaja. 

I thought in Spanish caliente meant horny. Because I know a guy from Ecuador who says caliente for horny. (((yo sé que es diferente por países diferentes) PERRROOOO I was talking talking to this guy from Bolivia y yo le dije "estoy caliente por ti " ( jaja) and he was like "go take a cold shower", and I was like "what?". And he said, "go take a cold shower if you are hot". So he didn't really get what I was trying to say... horny/sexually excited. Anyway, I thought it would caliente because Ecuador and Bolivia are kind of close. What other words can I use for sexually excited besides like... exitado sexual?  lol . 

 Muchas gracias. I hope this question doesn't get deleted. Please don't


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Puedes usar "cachonda", pero no te estaría tomando el pelo?


----------



## laisla

"Me das morbo"
"me pone"
"La tengo más caliente que la de un soldado"


----------



## Txiri

"Cachonda" is fairly widely understood ... I think!


----------



## Labichuela

Dile que estás bellaca.


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Txiri said:


> "Cachonda" is fairly widely understood ... I think!


Por favor me podrías explicar en español que significa fairly widely understood? gracias, siempre estoy aprendiendo algo jeje


----------



## laisla

Dexter_Holland said:


> Por favor me podrías explicar en español que significa fairly widely understood? gracias, siempre estoy aprendiendo algo jeje


 

"fairly widely understood" = entendido en todas partes, en todos lados.


----------



## Dexter_Holland

ah gracias


----------



## Fantasmagórico

According to these quotes from Bolivian sites, it might be worth trying “*arrecha*”:




> *Resultados con "arrecho" en Bolivia*
> *arrecho (adj.)* excitado sexualmente (verbo) arrechar / arrecharse _Esa actriz sabe cómo arrechar a los hombres._


 http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/?pais=Bolivia&palabra=arrecho&submit=Buscar&tipobusqueda=1



> AVISOS.COM.BO Nº 1 DE BOLIVIA
> me encanta k me hagan gritar de placer, soy una camba muy *arrecha* solo llamame y quedamos


http://santacruz.avisos.com.bo/inde...dulo=ver&id_d=5&id_c=67&id_s=0&id_aviso=64026


----------



## Jocaribbean

Arrecha seria una buena opcion, pero cuidado, solo se usa con ese significado del Peru hacia abajo. En el Caribe y Centro America, Arrecha significa enojada.

PS: Bolivia and Ecuador anre about 3,000 miles from each other


----------



## Mirlo

Jocaribbean said:


> Arrecha seria una buena opcion, pero cuidado, solo se usa con ese significado del Peru hacia abajo. En el Caribe y Centro America, Arrecha significa enojada.
> 
> PS: Bolivia and Ecuador anre about 3,000 miles from each other


Solo para información:
En Panamá se usa *"arrecho/a",* 
 tambien en Argentina, Colombia y Perú.
Creo que una palabra que todos entenderían sería *"caliente*", pero es solo una sugerencia


----------



## flljob

stuckinsideacloud said:


> Ok, this is a REALLLLY awkward question... por eso lo siento jaja.
> 
> I thought in spanish caliente meant horny. Cuz i know a guy from ecuador who says caliente for horny. (((yo se que es diferente por piases diferentes) PERRROOOO I was talking talking to this guy from Bolivia y yo le dije "estoy caliente por ti " ( jaja) and he was like go take a cold shower. and i was like what. And he said go take a cold shower if you are hot. So he didn't really get what I was trying to say... HORNY/sexually excited. anyway I thought it would caliente because ecuador and bolivia are kinda of close. What other words can I use for sexually excited besides like... exitado sexual. lol.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS. i hope this question doesnt get deleted. please dont


 
Yo creo que te entendió perfectamente bien. Estabas caliente y no podías satisfacer tu apetito sexual. Así que su sugerencia fue que, para que se te bajara la calentura, te dieras un baño con agua fría.

Saludos


----------



## laisla

¿Cómo se dice "tener un calentón" en la jerga cubana?

Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

stuckinsideacloud said:


> Muchas gracias. I hope this question doesnt get deleted. Please don't


 You can discuss any term in the dictionary -- as long as the discussion is academic. In other words, you can talk about any word you want... you just can't use any word that you want in your posts. 

I agree with Dexter H and Txiri that *cachondo* can be translated as "horny". It would probably be understood that way in the US and Mexico.


----------



## Mate

Mirlo said:


> Solo para información:
> En Panamá se usa *"arrecho/a",*
> tambien en Argentina, Colombia y Perú.
> Creo que una palabra que todos entenderían sería *"caliente*", pero es solo una sugerencia


Del uso de arrecho/a en la Argentina recién me vengo a enterar.


----------



## Bocha

Mateamargo said:


> Del uso de arrecho/a en la Argentina recién me vengo a enterar.


 
Hola:

_arrecho/a_ como adjetivo no pero "tener afrecho" (como... digamos... tener ansia de sexo) sí.


----------



## Mirlo

Mateamargo said:


> Del uso de arrecho/a en la Argentina recién me vengo a enterar.


 
Creo que estaba pensando que Argentina lo usaba y lo puse creo que usan una palabra similar, pero estoy segura que Ecuador lo usa.


----------



## francoe

*fibonacci*, la traducción es excitado/a. 
La connotación sexual se da por contexto del mismo modo que horny (calloso/a).

Cachondo se comprende en muchos sitios, 
pero siempre como voz de España y no propia.


----------

